# Found nifty site that lets you search for Kindle books and price compare



## Steven (Feb 5, 2008)

OK, so as I was getting ready for my Kindle. I of course searched the Amazon site like crazy and one of the things I noticed, was that if you searched the Kindle store, you could find books, but it doesn't show you the cost of the other versions. (If you do a normal search for a paperback, it does show you the price). I got kind of annoyed, because the Kindle price isn't always cheaper. Then I found this search engine that lets me do both.

http://www.product-place.net/kindle

This has made searching for a Kindle book a lot easier, and now I can make an informed decision on the purchase. (Some Kindle versions cost MORE than the hardback!)

Enjoy!


----------



## Celeste (Jan 21, 2008)

That is really helpful, thanks so much Steven!
Are you ever willing to pay more for it just so you can have it on your Kindle?


----------



## Steven (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know. I think in some cases it would be worth it, if it were a book I would use over and over again, it might be worth it to have it on my kindle instead of always on my desk (I have a pile of books that I always use). Other than that, at this point, most likely not.

How about you?


----------



## Celeste (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, I don't have a Kindle yet, so I can't answer from experience, but I think that I agree that it would depend on the book. I'm still debating on the Kindle because it seems like half of the fun of a book is that it isn't technology and you can go to the library or borrow one from a friend, and this would completely end that. I'm sure that Kindle will catch on, but it's hard to say exactly what uses people will have for it. Because for me, it is the opposite, if there is a book that I absolutely love, I would rather have the real version of it. 
I guess I'm just nostalgic!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes Celeste! That's exactly how I feel. Books have so many memories attached to them -  they aren't just words. I remember where I read them, and the marks on the pages and why they got bent and tear stains and everything. If Kindle wasn't so expensive, I guess it would be good to try out books, but . . .  it is!


----------



## nancy732 (Nov 5, 2008)

What an extremely useful site (especially for someone new to the Kindle like me). Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Nancy and welcome. This site has been more than useful. I was able to get most of my questions answered before my Kindle ever arrived. I have been using my Kindle since Monday and the instruction book that came with it is still in its paper sleeve in the box.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words about Kindleboards! Glad to hear we've been helpful!

Interesting site that Steven posted (http://www.product-place.net/kindle/ . The first book that I tried, that I have on my Kindle and bought from Amazon, _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ it didn't find, though it found books ABOUT _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_, LOL! But all the other ones I tried worked. Interesting to see the price differences....

I don't know that I care too much if the price is different if it's a book I want. For most books, I don't buy the hard cover and wait for the paperback. But there are some books that I have the complete series in hardback, so I buy that to make the set match. In the same way, if it's a book I really want on my Kindle, I may put it on my wish list and wait to see if the price goes down, but more likely, if I haven't already bought a bunch of books that month, I'll probably buy it! As they say, your mileage may vary....

Betsy


----------



## nancy732 (Nov 5, 2008)

You guys are so nice! I love my Kindle, my only complaint is that I don't have enough time to read.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Marked as a fave!  Thank you!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

nancy732 said:


> You guys are so nice! I love my Kindle, my only complaint is that I don't have enough time to read.


you can say that again! the only reason I get up and go to work everyday is so I can buy more books


----------



## jean95404 (Jul 19, 2010)

I tried clicking on the link and received an error warning...has anyone else received that?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

jean95404 said:


> I tried clicking on the link and received an error warning...has anyone else received that?


The link is more than two years old. My guess is that the developer has abandoned it.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I use http://www.inkmesh.com to compare book prices, just restrict the search to kindle books by using the restricters on the left side of the page. When you get a result, if there is more than 1 price from say Amazon, just click the "show all" under the amazon price list. Sorry if this doesn't make sense, it's easier to do than to explain, lol


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the links.


----------

